

Ask HN: Rent servers with slow CPU, low mem, cheap bandwidth but big disk. - mmaunder

I&#x27;m looking for something as awesome as Linode but that does something like a small 1G instance with huge disks e.g. 1 to 5 terabyte of disk space and really cheap bandwidth.<p>I want to use it as a backup server that has a shell so I can schedule jobs, run scripts to trigger and fetch backups etc.<p>Cost is a big concern of mine. So for example if I was billed using 95th percentile instead of for transfer, that would be awesome.<p>Any input appreciated!!
======
wanghq
Do you really need a server? You can launch a more powerful EC2 instance (EBS
backed), upload your data, and stop the instance (alternatively you can create
a snapshot and terminate the instance). Next time when you need the backup or
back up more data, just start the instance. You pay the full price of storage
and data transfer, but not the CPU. If your other servers are within AWS, you
even don't need to pay for the data transfer.

~~~
eip
5TB of storage on AWS would cost >$500/month.

You could buy a server and colocate it for less than that.

~~~
wanghq
You're right. That's a lot if OP really needs 5TB of storage. It's still an
option if OP begins with less storage.

------
dorfsmay
I have not found any virtual with storage cheaper than Amanzon/Google (0.10
$/month/GB).

you can find "backup" VMs for cheap but:

    
    
      - these are typically OpenVZ (can't pick your kernel options)
    
      - very busy and slow (they meant to be for backup only.
    
    

[http://ovh.com](http://ovh.com) has physicals at around 40$/month with 2 x 1
GB disks.

------
eip
[http://www.hetzner.de/en/hosting/produkte_rootserver/xs13](http://www.hetzner.de/en/hosting/produkte_rootserver/xs13)

------
tdec
Have a look at the servers that hetzner.de is offering, maybe there's
something there for you, also have a look at their auction.

------
iloveshw
I don't know if it fits your needs but dreamhost has some hosting where you
pay once and host "forever"

------
JoachimSchipper
Some Kimsufi servers have quite a bit of disk for their price. You'd need to
run a RAIS, though.

